# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  РАНЕТКИ в Одессе!!!!;)

## wertresh

23-го мая в театре Музкомедии состоится концерт группы РАНЕТКИ!!!

Билеты совсем скоро поступят в продажу!

Отвечу на любые вопросы

----------


## mazaika131

нах*й ети Ранетки кому то надо? кто их из нормальных людей слушает?

----------


## Eugen_p81

Ты чё?  это ж для подростков дети с 5-ти лет и до 15-ти сума по ним сходят

----------


## wertresh

Нах*я, не нах*хя, но они собирают во всех миллиониках по 2 дворца спорта и в Москве не единожды собрали ПЕРЕаншлаг в Лужниках
..... голые факты

Дети по ним тащаться и тут ника не денишься

----------


## mazaika131

мне они раньше тож нравились ток в самом начале а сейсас ето просто ужас хоть и мне 14 лет) извиняюсь за мат

----------


## Катюня :)

А мне очень нравятся Ранетки, несмотря на то, что мне уже целых 20 лет))))
И я обязательно пойду на концерт!!!

----------


## DeaDLock

Вводите военное положение в городе(с)B.Org

----------


## wertresh

У них целевая аудитория не предсказуемая. Известными то девченки стали из-за сериала, а его смотрят все
Моей дочке 4 годика и она тоже собралась идти на концерт

----------


## ОООО!!!!!!!

моей малой 9 лет,и она считает,что лучше музыки быть не можети наверное, прийдется ее туда вести...почем хоть билеты будут???

----------


## wertresh

билеты 150-500 грн.
их пока нет, как только прийдут сразу по кассам города разнесут.
если нужно помочь в бронировке - пишите в личку.

----------


## wertresh

Билеты на концерт уже в продаже!

Если нужна консультация или помощь в бронировке билетов - пишите в личку!

Спасибо!

----------


## Son'ka

Я в шоке от цен. дочка 9 лет просит, одну же не пущу, а мне они не нравятся. Нашла заказ и бронирование билетов http://www.anons.od.ua/?section=order&cmd=show_form&id=37809
За 150 грн., вообще ничего ребенок не увидит, лучше скачать концерт, и с попкорном дома посмотреть. А 550 грн. в первых рядах  мне просто жалко выкинуть, уж лучше что то полезное ребенку купить. Пока вырастит, еще не одни такие группы любимые появятся. возрастная категория детей фанатов от 5 до 14 максимум лет, и то сыну 13 лет, сказал что у него в классе вообще ни кто ими не интересуется. Не удивлюсь, если зал  в филармонии будет пустой. Я так понимаю, что очередь за билетами не стоит.

----------


## spartik

> 23-го мая в театре Музкомедии состоится концерт группы РАНЕТКИ!!!
> 
> Билеты совсем скоро поступят в продажу!
> 
> Отвечу на любые вопросы


 как мне заказать билеты!Если я с другого города

----------


## Гордон Фриман

*За такие деньги лучше сходить в кабак.*Вот вы мне скажите есть такие люди которые на "группу" ранетки тратят 500.. грн?..во народ живет)

----------


## Ранетка-конфетка

они точно приежают 23 мая???

----------


## FULHAM

Пистец, на Дип Пёрпл билеты стоили дешевле. Жалко что дети слушают такое говно как Ранетки...

----------


## Бянк@

Где в Ильичевске можно купить билеты?

----------


## wertresh

Если бы Дип Перпл проводился бы в Музкомедии, то многим бы кредит пришлось бы брать что бы билеты туда купить Не сравнивайте Дворец Спорта с 1100 мест в Музкомедии!

----------


## wertresh

> Где в Ильичевске можно купить билеты?


 Вы можете забронировать билеты, и выкупить их в любое для Вас удобное время в Одессе.
Пока билеты есть.

----------


## wertresh

> они точно приежают 23 мая???


 Да. Точно!

----------


## Mephisto

Для любителей группы - фотографии с концерта в Москве тыц

----------


## Valuta

когда увидела афишу, меня чуть не разорвало от смеха  позитив!

----------


## Life-Love

пипец!И ЭТО НАЗЫВАЕТСЯ КРИЗИС В СТРАНЕ!такие деньги на это г...отваливать!а за 150 грн  и правда ничего там не увидите!

----------


## wertresh

Вот же люди..................
Конечно, на 150 грн можно месяц в трамвае кататься)))) 
А кто-то оперную музыку слушает, кто-то рок - так что на вкус и цвет ....., ну вы в курсе

----------


## Катюня :)

Знаю спрошу  глупость: но кто-то из взрослых форумчан собирается идти на концерт?

----------


## Mephisto

> Знаю спрошу  глупость: но кто-то из взрослых форумчан собирается идти на концерт?


 Думаю у кого дети 8-15 лет таких много.

----------


## wertresh

В связи с тем, что на концерт Ранеток все билеты уже проданы, приняли решение о дополнительном концерте на 16:30!

Так что билеты снова в продаже!

----------


## STORMWITCH

вот ужас!!!! точно что Г... редкое. моей дочери 10 и она не интересовалось ЭТИМ до тех пор, пока на 8 марта род.комитет класса не подарил всем девочкам диски ЭТОГО! так теперь она присела и прямо со словами поет это все. ужос!!!! и прямо истерически на концерт хочет. и вот диллема, никто из взрослых (даже наша бабушка!) не хочет туда идти, а одну ж ее не отпустишь... даже не знаю что и делать.... у кого какие варианты? может как-то толпой их собрать (детей) и посадить всех вместе, а потом забрать....

----------


## wertresh

Моей 4 годика, и она тоже по ним тащится)))

----------


## Mephisto

> вот ужас!!!! точно что Г... редкое. моей дочери 10 и она не интересовалось ЭТИМ до тех пор, пока на 8 марта род.комитет класса не подарил всем девочкам диски ЭТОГО! так теперь она присела и прямо со словами поет это все. ужос!!!! и прямо истерически на концерт хочет. и вот диллема, никто из взрослых (даже наша бабушка!) не хочет туда идти, а одну ж ее не отпустишь... даже не знаю что и делать.... у кого какие варианты? может как-то толпой их собрать (детей) и посадить всех вместе, а потом забрать....


 Как по мне так пусть уж лучше Ранетки и ТаТу, чем Миша Круг, Воровайки и прочее гопбыдло.

----------


## STORMWITCH

> Как по мне так пусть уж лучше Ранетки и ТаТу, чем Миша Круг, Воровайки и прочее гопбыдло.


 ну если сравнивать с этим, то да))))) но есть же и другая музыка, которая намного лучше и интереснее... в общем все познается в сравнении))))

----------


## Mephisto

> ну если сравнивать с этим, то да))))) но есть же и другая музыка, которая намного лучше и интереснее... в общем все познается в сравнении))))


 Ну так это уже все в руках родителей - ваше дело показать ребенку что есть в многообразии музыки, а там уже ему выбирать.

----------


## STORMWITCH

> Ну так это уже все в руках родителей - ваше дело показать ребенку что есть в многообразии музыки, а там уже ему выбирать.


 дело в том, что в возрасте 10-ти лет, влияние общества (т.е. класса), имеет немаловажное значение. к сожалению.... и ранетки как раз из той оперы....

----------


## Mephisto

> дело в том, что в возрасте 10-ти лет, влияние общества (т.е. класса), имеет немаловажное значение. к сожалению.... и ранетки как раз из той оперы....


 Странно...на меня не влияло  :smileflag:

----------


## STORMWITCH

> Странно...на меня не влияло


 тебе повезло)))))

----------


## Ans

Скажите плиз цены, а то меня моя младшАя сестра уже доедает!!!!!!!

----------


## Valuta

Что именно она доедает? Успокойте ребенка и отберите каку  :smileflag:

----------


## Mephisto

> Скажите плиз цены, а то меня моя младшАя сестра уже доедает!!!!!!!


 150-1500 грн. выше писали же  :smileflag:  правда это на основной концерт на который уже давно нет билетов. А цены дополнительного который раньше в 16:30 надо поискать.

----------


## wertresh

> 150-1500 грн. выше писали же  правда это на основной концерт на который уже давно нет билетов. А цены дополнительного который раньше в 16:30 надо поискать.


 за 1500 грн никогда не было!!! это ложь!

Цены на оба концерта одинаковы:
150-500 грн.
на первый в 19:00 уже билетов нет
на дополнительный в 16:30 остались 250-500 грн.

----------


## Melton

Повезло моим родителям, что моим кумиром в 10 лет был Майкл Джексон. Этот бы точно никогда в Одессу не приехал.

----------


## Shonz

Имеются 2 билета на концерт "Ранетки" 

всем желающим обращатся по телефону 80667380905

или на эл.адрес [email protected]

----------


## wertresh

имеется в наличии все билеты (стол заказов в соседнем кабинете))))
Обращйтесь - 777-17-17 (не реклама)

----------


## wertresh

В общем все прошло!
Все довольны!
Жертв и разрушений нет)))

----------


## Гордон Фриман

Жертв нет-ура.

----------


## Impulse

Мде, музыка у Ранеток как-то не очень. какая-то смесь рока с попсой. Единственная фишка у этой группы это барабанщица-солистка.
Вот реальная живая музыка стоящая внимания http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQ9Od3_F31s&feature=channel_page

----------


## Гордон Фриман

> Мде, музыка у Ранеток как-то не очень. какая-то смесь рока с попсой. Единственная фишка у этой группы это барабанщица-солистка.
> Вот реальная живая музыка стоящая внимания http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQ9Od3_F31s&feature=channel_page

----------


## Mephisto

> Мде, музыка у Ранеток как-то не очень. *какая-то смесь рока с попсой*.


 А разве кто-то утверждает обратное. А насчет музыки - на вкус и цвет. Я вот больше не понимаю рэпачок/хип-хоп как раз, чем хороший поп-рок/рок/метал/экспериментальщину и прочую прогрессивную электронику.

----------


## Кубик-рубик

Начнем с того, что "Ранетки" уже давно общество отнесло к попсе даже из-за того, что они применяют такую активную раскрутку. 
Согласен с Мефом, не понимаю хип-хоп, рэп и тому подобное и людей, которые от этого торчат)

----------


## Винни

> Знаю спрошу  глупость: но кто-то из взрослых форумчан собирается идти на концерт?


  я была,не называю себя фанаткой,но просто интересно было посмотреть и полсушать. Отсалась довольной)))правда дошло через пару дней. 
 Билеты правда дорогие,но оно того стоит ИМХО.
 пойду и осенью

----------


## Винни

> Мде, музыка у Ранеток как-то не очень. какая-то смесь рока с попсой. Единственная фишка у этой группы это барабанщица-солистка.
> Вот реальная живая музыка стоящая внимания http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQ9Od3_F31s&feature=channel_page


 была фишка ос старой барабанщицей,а эта - фуфло. Группу спасает огромная люббовь фанатов к бас-гитаристке :smileflag:

----------


## :0\Qwerty:\

ронетгГе готег-РооггГГГгг и ниипед! XDD

----------


## wertresh

выдыхайте, уважаемый

----------


## Corban_jum

> В общем все прошло!
> Все довольны!
> Жертв и разрушений нет)))


 Жертвы это те, кто их слушает

----------


## wertresh

Я когда в школе учился слушал Канибалов, Нирвану и Металику...., меня родители не понимали....

----------


## Гордон Фриман

Металику с Ранетками сравнивать ,простите -Грех.

----------


## FULHAM

Та вы почитайте их форум. Пока почитаешь бред этих малолеток - умом тронутся можно. Оказывается их Аня играет лучше чем Джимми Хэндрикс, Стив Вай и Кирк Хэммет вместе взятые.
Вот собственно форум.

----------


## Mephisto

Та это пишут рок/митол тролли можешь не сомневаться )

----------


## Djins

> Та вы почитайте их форум. Пока почитаешь бред этих малолеток - умом тронутся можно. Оказывается их Аня играет лучше чем Джимми Хэндрикс, Стив Вай и Кирк Хэммет вместе взятые.
> Вот собственно форум.


  Да, нет слов. Сестренка моя, ей 11, тоже туда же, сарафан давай с Ранетками, тетради, сумочку, значки. Да, деньгу нормальную дяди какие-то поднимают.

----------


## Kukurruzka

вот одно в ранетках радует что они все нестандартны, ато уже достали группы Черненькая-Беленькая-Рыженькая)) 3-й размер силикона и ноги от ушей, а это просто обычные девченки, нормальные, не проститутки там всякие)

----------


## MILA_07

Кто знает когда они ещё к нам планируют сгастролировать!!?? Дочка душу вынимает и моЦк выносит!!!!!Она мне не простит ,что не попала в Музкомедию если не попадёт на их концерт в ближайшее время.

----------


## wertresh

Осенью приедут, так что обрадуйте дочку, мечты сбываются

Про Металику сравнивать с Ранетками - никто и не сравнивает, это просто пример.

----------


## MILA_07

Спасибо.

----------


## saxanna

Пусть дети поют и играют. Лучше чем по дворам шататься!  Молодцы девочки, что делом занимаются. Говорить о каких-то супер музыкальных вершинах не приходится, но любой труд заслуживает уважения. У них своя аудитория в виде девочек до 15 лет. Пусть работают пока им это нравится. Время расставит все точки над i. A Хэндрикс и прочие - уже классика!

----------


## Diablo

> а это просто обычные девченки, нормальные, не проститутки там всякие)


 ещё чуть-чуть и все станут ими...

----------


## TheJove

Тоже прифигею с остальными 

Отдавать 500 гривен за такое гавно - у людей действительно нет вкуса и понимания того, куда они идут.

Одно дело там Ани Лорак, или Тина Кароль, Окена Эльзы, на худой коней Алсу или Г. Лепс, но ЭТО...

Мда.

Продиджи стоят от 250 до 500-800, а это гуано почти столько же. 

_До чего дошел прогресс
Труд физический исчез
Скоро и умственный заменит
Механический процесс (с)_

----------


## TheJove

> Мде, музыка у Ранеток как-то не очень. какая-то смесь рока с попсой. Единственная фишка у этой группы это барабанщица-солистка.
> Вот реальная живая музыка стоящая внимания http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQ9Od3_F31s&feature=channel_page


 Не поклонник отечественного хип-хопа, но паренек прочитал от души  С наслаждением послушал, спасибо)

----------


## Kukurruzka

> ещё чуть-чуть и все станут ими...


 а что дучше стать бл...ми???

----------


## Diablo

> а что дучше стать бл...ми???


 А есть выбор у них?

----------


## Кубик-рубик

Ранетки конечно редкое... что ни говорите, но я думаю, что девочкам в лет 10 тоже не стоит слушать извращенный русский рэп аля Тимоти или смотреть как волосатые мужики рубят жестокий металл. Пусть слушают детские песенки.

----------


## Dejka

Да ладно :smileflag: Нормальная группа, тем более молодец продюсер - нашёл способ заработать и себе и детям денег( дети -читайте Ранетки). Тем более девочки действительно молодцы в их года- заниматься профессионально музыкой. 
Между прочим наши родители тоже в своё время тащились от "Ласкового мая". который собирал милионные аудитории, а группа эта тоже не всем нравилась. Мы выросли на другой музыке, дети наши растут на этой, а их дети будут плеваться на "ранеток"....

----------


## wertresh

13-го декабря концерт в музкомедии!

пока планируется один концерт на 19:00.

----------


## Tpa8ka

готовим яица и помидоры,или на входе будут продавать??

----------


## DeaDLock

Все свое несём с собой)

----------


## wertresh

На вкус и цвет..... яиц с помидорами не напасешься)

----------


## Гордон Фриман

продам автомат.вопросы в личку

----------


## Valuta

> продам автомат.вопросы в личку


 Очень уместно! А я провожу мастер-класс по стрельбе из ружжа

----------


## Mephisto

Продам патроны 7.62 и 5.45 недорого )

----------


## DeaDLock

Продам Steyr AMR IWS 2000
Патрон калибра 15.2мм(внутри находится оперенная стрела из вольфрама).Начальная скорость 1450м/сек
ычЪ

----------


## It was...

> Между прочим наши родители тоже в своё время тащились от "Ласкового мая". который собирал милионные аудитории, а группа эта тоже не всем нравилась. Мы выросли на другой музыке, дети наши растут на этой, а их дети будут плеваться на "ранеток"....


 "Лаковый май" получше "Ранеток" будет.))

----------


## Варта Нуш

фу блин

----------


## TheJove

> Между прочим наши родители тоже в своё время тащились от "Ласкового мая". который собирал милионные аудитории, а группа эта тоже не всем нравилась. Мы выросли на другой музыке, дети наши растут на этой, а их дети будут плеваться на "ранеток"....


 Давайте не сравнивать письку с пальцем. Достаточно просто сравнить времена и события, что бы понять глупость вашей аналогии.

Влияние и эффект, которые в свое время ЛМ внесли в медиа-культуру не сравнимы с тем, что сделали и что собой представляют группы-однодневки нашего времени, подобные этой.

Можно по-разному плеваться от песен ЛМ сейчас, но тогда это была революция.

----------

